# 2012 chevy cruze LT 1.4 rs having electrical issues



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Ryans9960 said:


> My Cruze has been running great until the past week. I was backing out of a parking space and a wrench came up on the dash saying service back up assist. Had to put the car in park and shut it off and turn it back on. Has done it a couple times now. The second thing started to happen is when I start to drive its like the car will jerk like it wants to shut off and the check engine light will come on and go off right away. After the car does that it drives fine. I already replaced the negative battery cable last year for the other problems I had. Any ideas of what is going on? TIA


My 2012 gets that Service Parking Assist warning almost every day since I bought it 6 years ago. Mine's a manual trans, I think if you start it with it in reverse and the sensor is blocked it will give you that warning. System still works fine.
The other problem sounds like a misfire. Did you check the code? Have you replaced your plugs recently?


----------



## Ryans9960 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes just replaced the plugs on Saturday and still doing it. I have been making my husband drive the car and it never does it while he's driving or while I'm driving and he's in the car. No codes I have had onstar run a diagnostic test and took it to a car part store


----------

